# I want to make a salt spreader. Any tips?



## chevy man 350 (Nov 25, 2008)

does anyone have any tips on making a salt spreader. Mine will be for a 98 chevy with the 6 foot box. does any one have some pics of their salt spreaders i can look at to get a better understanding of what im dealing with. 

Im thinking of cutting up a 265 gallon fuel oil tank for the hopper. Good Idea?

Thanks


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I think this is posted on the wrong site, you may want to try the Red Green Show site. Are you going to have an auger or gravity feed?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

chevy man 350;655087 said:


> does anyone have any tips on making a salt spreader. Mine will be for a 98 chevy with the 6 foot box. does any one have some pics of their salt spreaders i can look at to get a better understanding of what im dealing with.
> 
> Im thinking of cutting up a 265 gallon fuel oil tank for the hopper. Good Idea?
> 
> Thanks


i am not sure why you would try to make one


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

chevy man 350;655087 said:


> does anyone have any tips on making a salt spreader. Mine will be for a 98 chevy with the 6 foot box. does any one have some pics of their salt spreaders i can look at to get a better understanding of what im dealing with.
> 
> Im thinking of cutting up a 265 gallon fuel oil tank for the hopper. Good Idea?
> 
> Thanks


Wouldn't it be ALOT easier to just throw salt out of the back of the truck while you have someone driving?


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Wouldn't it be a lot easier to buy a used spreader. Maybe one that needs work so you can rebuild it. You could get your need to fabricate satisfied by fixing something up. BTW when you build it yourself you are going to have so much payup in it by the time you are done you could have just bought a used spreader. Not trying to be discouraging but seems like sooo much work. Good luck if you do try to tackle this, post some pics. As a side note DON"T EVER PUT A CUTTING TORCH/WELDER TO ANY TANK THAT HAS CONTAINED ANYTHING FLAMMABLE EVER. It can never be cleaned enough & it is never safe to do under any circumstances.


----------



## chevy man 350 (Nov 25, 2008)

well these are all great tips. I figured i would only have 600 into a decent size one. Isa used one around this price or a rebuilder? where would i find one?


----------



## chevy man 350 (Nov 25, 2008)

*" buyer's" brand salt spreader*

Ok so i did a little research, and yes, buying one is definetly more feasible. I found a brand called " Buyer's". I can have it shipped to my door for 600, controls and all. Is this a good buy? How big of an area can i salt with this unit? 
This unit holds 331 lbs of salt

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

chevy man 350;657093 said:


> Ok so i did a little research, and yes, buying one is definetly more feasible. I found a brand called " Buyer's". I can have it shipped to my door for 600, controls and all. Is this a good buy? How big of an area can i salt with this unit?
> This unit holds 331 lbs of salt
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.


1/2 an acre


----------

